# failed to load nls

## col

When I boot up I get a bunch of messages complain about not being able to find nls modules & this is in the log:

failed to load nls 'iso8859-1'

How can I fix this ? Everything works ok anyway.

----------

## Nitro

I think the kernel is trying to load it automatically for some reason, because I can't find it anywhere in the bootscripts.  I too found that message when I grep'd my logs.  I think the solution is to re-compile your kernel to include support for. Try: cd /usr/src/linux; make menuconfig, now look for "File systems  --->," then go to "Native Language Support  --->." Finally, you will notice that there is an option to enable NLS ISO 8859-1.

Tell me how that goes.

----------

## col

ok I will give it a go....I need to recompile my kernel anyway.

----------

## col

yeah I compiled all the nls modules with a new kernel & it is happy now.

----------

## Nitro

Notice a change in anything?  I think that it only adds support for more file name characters, not lenght, but different characters.

----------

## col

Nope. I didnt notice any change ?

----------

## Nitro

Didn't think so, was just wondering though.  :Wink: 

----------

